# Halloween for your kids and grandkids



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2017)

My 7yr old granddaughter had a Halloween party last night at her school . She sent me a picture from last night of her and my daughter who was a chaperone at the party. She wanted to scare me because she was a Zombie. When I saw the picture I called her and pretended I was afraid. How I miss the days when my kids would get excited for Trick or treating. Thankfully I can still enjoy my grandchildren having fun.
My daughter and my Zombie Granddaughter !


----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like she had a good time. I miss my kids and their Halloween parties we use to put on for them.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2017)

They're lovely and she is pretty scary, too!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2017)

Awww, great picture of the two of them, and that's the cutest little zombie I ever did see! :love_heart:


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2017)

My 50-year old daughter still gets into the holiday.


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry, I couldn't get the picture to print. I will try again later from my desktop computer, instead of using this iPad.


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2017)

She doesn't have the mask on, but it was a neat outfit.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Awww, great picture of the two of them, and that's the cutest little zombie I ever did see! :love_heart:




She is a real Pistol ! I have 2 older grandson's and she proves girls are different than boys. If I told my grandsons not to do something they listened ,but not my little Pistol. She explains to me why she can do it.LOL


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2017)

oldman said:


> She doesn't have the mask on, but it was a neat outfit.
> 
> View attachment 44006





That's a great Picture. The costume is amazing. 2 Beautiful girls even with the scary costume .


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 29, 2017)

*I do not have children, or grand kids, but a former neighbor's son used to come over every year to show me his costume.  So that was kind of fun.*


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 29, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I do not have children, or grand kids, but a former neighbor's son used to come over every year to show me his costume.  So that was kind of fun.*



That's awesome, Marie. You obviously meant something to that kid. I'll bet he remembers you and those Halloweens, too.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 29, 2017)

oldman said:


> She doesn't have the mask on, but it was a neat outfit.
> 
> View attachment 44006



Beautiful! And beautiful daughter, too.


----------

